# Aerial Spraying



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming to a field near you.....eventually.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/oregon-ballot-initiative-would-ban-aerial-herbicide-spraying--naa-associated-press/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure if it's a state law or just from liability, but no crop duster in our area will spray herbicides from the air.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, kinda rare for herbicides.... We used to hire a plane to defoliate cotton every year, when we were growing cotton. It was about the best way to do it. After 9/11 the price of crop dusting nearly doubled, so it didn't take long before we were looking for an old hi-boy sprayer to do it ourselves...

Cropdusting insecticides is pretty common here, along with defoliants on cotton... and sometimes dessicants on grain sorghum and soybeans to speed drydown and dessicate the plants prior to harvest...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Lots of herbicide put on by plane around here.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think every year for the past 10 years the guy we use for cropdusting (insecticide) says this will be his last year. He says all the regulations and organic farms that he can't even fly over get more and more tough each year. When he finally hangs it up will be kind of a sad day. He is a 3rd generation aerial sprayer.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oregon is a liberal pos state for the most part for starters. My Dad started a flying service in the late 60's and had just recently sold out , I was glad to see him get out of a plane but hated to see him sell everything. He sprayed till he was almost 73 . He owned a couple of those big yellow rigs . It will come a day that our hands will be tied and I will hope that starvation wipes out many of the stupid ones.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

panhandle9400 said:


> (snip). It will come a day that our hands will be tied and I will hope that starvation wipes out many of the stupid ones.


Exactly...

Sad thing is, the idiots keep celebrating every time some new hair-brained regulation comes out that drives another nail in the coffin of agriculture... and they'll be the ones screaming the loudest and cursing the farmers the most when the shelves are bare and their food bill has quadrupled...

"It's all those greedy farmer's fault"...

Bout like all this "outreach" and "educating the consumer" stuff... Yeah, I guess I'm terribly old fashioned but I'm like "take it or leave it, or do without, I don't particularly give a damn which"...

Folks still gotta eat... if the tree huggers wanna go hungry, let the no good sumbitches starve for all I care...

Later! OL J R


----------

